# cost of visiting thailand?



## kyokushin723 (Jun 18, 2010)

may i know much will it cost on visiting bangkok, thailand?

from airplane fare,rides,foods,hotel,accomodationand muay thai lessons?

and by the way i'm from the philippines...


----------



## Eien (Jul 18, 2010)

Well, fast search on MNL-BKK-MNL route shows me 2044 SEK (~274 USD) tickets on Cebu Pacific Air. Searching a bit more, and depending on the dates, might be less.

Hotels can be found on very varified range; do you want to just have a place to sleep, or is a penthouse you only option? Personally I prefer cheap-ish hotels (Bangkok City Suites I can recommend) in the beginning of my journeys, and then spending the last few nights in something like Baiyoke Sky hotel. So something around 20-30 USD a night might do on the lower scale.

About muay thai I have no clue; I can't do that, so I just stand around watching.


----------

